

Durham PD statement on death of Jesus Huerta while in police custody  - bradleysmith
http://durhamnc.gov/ich/op/DPD/Documents/1211ChiefLopezStatement.pdf

======
bradleysmith
plain jane writeup @ local pub at time of:

[http://www.wral.com/17-year-old-dies-in-durham-police-
custod...](http://www.wral.com/17-year-old-dies-in-durham-police-
custody/13128723/)

